# Calling All Creative Minds



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

On August 11, 2012 we were hit by Straight Line Microburst Winds, in other words a natural disaster. There was a lot of damage and destruction. Microburst winds happen so fast that you have no time to react. I was at the back door taking pictures of the hard rain when I spotted this 12 foot by 2 foot sheet of metal roofing as it flew through the air at my car. It doesn't look like it in this photo but that sheet of metal was several feet off the ground.

[attachment=1:2fpwgv69]Storm-metal flying.jpg[/attachment:2fpwgv69]

Somehow the wind lifted the sheet of metal roofing at least 15 feet off the ground and then dropped it inside this circle of trees, leaving it all crumpled up.

[attachment=0:2fpwgv69]Storm-crumpled metal.png[/attachment:2fpwgv69]

Clearly as roofing material this sheet of metal is totaled. But I am sure with all the creative minds here someone can come up with a great way to use this metal. Looking for ideas.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

How plyable is it? thickness?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

It is about 23 gauge, guessing. Not very pliable due to the waves in the metal.


----------

